# Atlanta



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any updates ???


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

ditto. anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Jason and Allen, this is maybe not the info you are looking for, but here is the little I know.

*Qual* land marks were a stand out triple where it would have been difficult to not find the birds. Middle bird down first thrown right to left, left bird down second thrown right to left and the flyer down last on the right shot to the right out of the test as it should be. The two dead bird marks were 200 yards +/- and the flyer a bit shorter. Not tight and not wide open. All back except 2, 4, 7, 10 (scratch),16, 30 & 33 and at least one of these broke on the honor. 

The Qual land and water blinds were run back to back. The land blind was 280-300 yards through a goal post of two trees which were offset by about 100 yards; right of the first three and left of the second. The blind planter was exposed wearing white and positioned about two good throws right of the blind marker and outside the corridor. Very straight forward blind and I saw no dogs have difficulty with it. When the dog returned with the land blind the handler turned about 180 degrees and ran a water blind. 

The water blind was about 180-200 yards, square down a steep hill 50 yards to a square water entry, 60 yard swim to a point, across the end and re-entry into the water for another 30 yard swim then skimming by a second point and another 40 yards to the far shore with a square exit and another 15 yards on land to the bird. I saw only a couple dogs have any difficulty with the water blind and I thought that the judges did not have nearly enough blind. That is until I ran my dog. 29 whistles and he was toast. I did not stay for the callbacks, but the word was that they would not start the water marks given only an hour of daylight remaining.

The *open* land marks were a ball buster of a quad. I will not attempt to describe the elements of the test because without seeing the setup and terrain/cover factors words could not do it justice. The first bird down was on the right maybe 300 yards thrown right and gun retired. Second bird down was on the left maybe 200 yards thrown to the right and gun retired. Third bird down was the flyer about 300 yards out of a launcher on steroids shot to the left. Plenty of run around space between the three long marks. The last bird down was a dink bird maybe 30 yards with the gun almost in line with the left retired gun, this bird thrown left such that the two left birds was a flower pot arrangement. The field was divided by a hedge row of lespedezas virtually impenetrable save for the occasional gap. The dink go bird was on the near side of the hedge row, the flyer and two retired gun birds were on the far side. Would you believe that the gaps in the hedgerow did not line up with the marks. It was next to impossible for a dog to line to any of the three long marks. The test was tough all day. The overnight rain and mid morning shower kept the moderately heavy cover wet and the scent down much of the day. Also there was little to no air movement much of the day. As the cover dried out late in the day the sun appeared back lighting two of the long marks the birds were invisible. Just a guess but the completion rate was around 30%, completion meaning that the dog picked up four birds in some fashion. The open most likely will have 10-15 dogs remaining to run tomorrow morning.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks, Jim. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> The *open* land marks were a ball buster of a quad


Yup, from your description pretty much of a ball buster. D*** I wish I had been there to give it a try.


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Qual. callbacks to last series: 1,3,5,6,8,9,11,13,15,17,18,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,31


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

> Qual. callbacks to last series: 1,3,5,6,8,9,11,13,15,17,18,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27 ,28,31


Don't think I can ever remember having 21 dogs back to the last series of a Q...certainly not that many when I ran ;-)


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Go Dude!!!! Number 31 in the Q, Big Black Dude, is running his very first FT, his owner/handler has never seen one before this either. This dog has been completely owner trained without an e collar, (just because the owner does not believe he knows enough to use it!). Dude has 3 HRC Grand passes already, but this is a new ball game for the two of them. I am delighted to see them back for the 4th. Now I will just hold my breath and cross my fingers for my favorite dog except for mine!


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Qual. 1st #9 Dipper Alan Pleasant
2nd #3 Reba Davis Arthur
3rd # 13 Lewis Gary Unger
4th # ? ?? Lynn Troy
Sorry don't know jams


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open callbacks to land blind: 2,3,5,7,8,9,10,18,22,24,25,26,27,28,31,32,36,37,42,44,48,49,50,53,54,57,58,59,61,64,66,67,68,69,74,75,80,81,83,87

Land blind is cold honor with 2 blinds


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Carol, Dude is your second favorite dog? I was going to leave you Dudley in my will! I ran Lucy & Maddie for my first qual. Lucy got a reserved JAM & Maddie got one of the 2 additional JAMs. There were a lot of dogs back for the 4th, a H2O double with a monster retired memory. 21 dogs to 4rth and only 7 dogs picked up last bird none of them in a pretty fashion. Ran Toot in derby...out in the first after a lively flyer seemed to erase the memory bird. She does have a stapled up leg, will try again next weekend in Savannah.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Congrats Ralph! An RJ and a Jam is fantastic. I hope to get up to watch next weekend. Good luck.


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

Just Got Quick Update.
20 Dogs Back To Open Water Blind(1st 3 Picked Up)
16 Back To Am Water Blind 
Sorry No Numbers


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

Am results
1st Parish - Chase
2nd Occonell - Bull
3rd Copper- Fox
4th Goldstein - Streak
Don't Know Jams

Open took 9 to the 4th
Derby also still underway


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Bear00 said:


> Am results
> 1st Parish - Chase
> 2nd Occonell - Bull
> 3rd Copper- Fox
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Don't know the full results but I just got the call that our boy Tex..*Tremblin Earth's Cosmic Rider*... won the derby with Lynn Troy at the helm.

Congrats Tex...that puts him on the National Derby list.












.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Congrats to you and Lynn, Keith. 

As I've said here MANY times before, Lynn Troy is one of the BEST young dog trainers in the country. 

kg


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Results are on Entry Express.


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Way to go Tex, Lynn and Keith!! That this puts Tex on the National Derby List is an awesome accomplishment, and if this was not cool enough, this is the second dog that Keith Farmer has trained that has made the Derby List this year. What is so nice about Keith Farmer is that he is not just a good dog trainer, but he also trains the owners, too. Most impressively, I know of no better Christian man then Keith. Keith truly lives his testimony of his faith in Jesus Christ. Thank you Keith for all you have taught me, and Congratulations on this special day.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

World Famous Emasculator-Shemale Alanson C. Brown III Alanson C. Brown III 2nd place!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

No doubt Lynn did incredibly well!!! She and Tex were fun to watch. But got to give a little plug to my pro (Cara Mock) who had a great weekend as well. The girls were tough to compete against this weekend!!!!


----------



## doubledown (Dec 28, 2008)

sclab said:


> No doubt Lynn did incredibly well!!! She and Tex were fun to watch. But got to give a little plug to my pro (Cara Mock) who had a great weekend as well. The girls were tough to compete against this weekend!!!!


Way to go guys! Congrats to Jenny and Titan!


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats Cara and Robert on the derby placement.


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

JBlack said:


> Don't think I can ever remember having 21 dogs back to the last series of a Q...certainly not that many when I ran ;-)


Although 21 dogs were back to the last series, there was only a RJ and 2 JAMS. Appears the last series was really tough.

I would be very interested in reading a discription of the last series.

George Fiebelkorn


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

G. fiebelkorn ......Here is part of email sent my training buddy which describes some of Q :

I enjoyed running even though we didn't end up with the blue. We ran against some very nice dogs under some difficult weather, but had fun doing it. 

Here is a test description by another competitor. "Qual land marks were a stand out triple where it would have been difficult to not find the birds. Middle bird down first thrown right to left, left bird down second thrown right to left and the flyer down last on the right shot to the right out of the test as it should be. The two dead bird marks were 200 yards +/- and the flyer a bit shorter. Not tight and not wide open. All back except 2, 4, 7, 10 (scratch),16, 30 & 33 and at least one of these broke on the honor. 

The Qual land and water blinds were run back to back. The land blind was 280-300 yards through a goal post of two trees which were offset by about 100 yards; right of the first three and left of the second. The blind planter was exposed wearing white and positioned about two good throws right of the blind marker and outside the corridor. Very straight forward blind and I saw no dogs have difficulty with it. When the dog returned with the land blind the handler turned about 180 degrees and ran a water blind. 

The water blind was about 180-200 yards, square down a steep hill 50 yards to a square water entry, 60 yard swim to a point, across the end and re-entry into the water for another 30 yard swim then skimming by a second point and another 40 yards to the far shore with a square exit , a few decoys a few degrees off line off far exit and another 15 yards on land to the bird. I saw only a couple dogs have any difficulty with the water blind and I thought that the judges did not have nearly enough blind. That is until I ran my dog. 29 whistles and he was toast. I did not stay for the callbacks, but the word was that they would not start the water marks given only an hour of daylight." JIM PICKERING

We were lucky enough to continue on to the 4rth:21 dogs back to the fourth a large field for final series. Long technical pond with a long gunner at 325 yds through channel, over small island, skim a point that angled with a strong pull to shore, then stay out to sea about 150 yrds without being pulled to a interesting shore hill with faded decoys .rocks, etc. then continue about 30 yards into land to bird. This is the memory bird and did I say the gunner disappears.The go bird was a island to shore thrown dead bird about 100 yard mark that put the dog in and out channels three times. This was a tough test to weed the dogs out and only 7 picked up the birds, none of them pretty. My dogs - Lucy ( Choc) got the reserve JAM and Maddie received a JAM being 2 of the only seven dogs to pick up the birds. Mark was only handler to attempt the long retired as first bird. Dude got hung on the island and looked for Mark to give some direction, he handled the length of the pond, but lost sight over the dam and could not recover. Hopefully we can run with the white coats again!!!

My derby dog Toot made a debute with a stapled up leg only to pick up a lively hen flyer which seemed to erase some memory; return for the longer bird ..started on a good line, but hit a valley lost sight of gunner and broke down..I handled her back when she fell off to make sure she didn't return without a bird. We will try it again this weekend at Metter Ga. Toot in derby and Maddie in amateur. Then Louisburg NC the following ....


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

If someone can help me figure out to make the file "fit" I have a Google Earth shot of the retired gun memory bird. I tried different formats, cropping and even converting to pdf. Keep getting error message that the file is too big.

If you have not run on this property you really need a picture of the pond. It is terrific. I enjoyed watching the dogs challenge that mark. And, it made me realize where my training nees to go. Disclaimer - I was only a spectator.


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

tried to upload th elink but it's not working.
Any techies out there that can help, let me know.
Thanks


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Labs Will-Do said:


> G. fiebelkorn ......Here is part of email sent my training buddy which describes some of Q :
> 
> I enjoyed running even though we didn't end up with the blue. We ran against some very nice dogs under some difficult weather, but had fun doing it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the Qual 4th series description and congratulations on the RJ and JAM. Good luck this coming weekend.

george Fiebelkorn


----------

